# What languages do you speak?



## elevan (Dec 24, 2011)

A multi linguistic post in my journal brought out some who speak different languages.

I routinely speak with friends from different countries.  Sometimes I use a translator but sometimes not.

So I'm curious.  

What languages do you speak or use frequently?

Be honest if you use a translator  

I'm decent with German but not fluent which is why I sometimes cheat (translator).

I can get by with Spanish.

I frequently converse with a friend in Denmark using Dutch / Danish with the help of a translator.  The language is very similar to German though.

I converse with a friend in Russia with the sole help of a translator (I can say some words but can't type them to save my life).  Japanese is the same.

I know some minor words in Swahili but need a translator for most.


ETA:  Can't believe I forgot the obvious - English


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

I am learning some french and some LATIN !!! Just studying by myself though ...


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2011)

English and German, though my German is pretty rusty from disuse.  I lived there for a year 22 years ago.  I can still understand it well and can speak it if I have time to think about it.  My uncle is a translator for the army.  I asked him to help me learn while I was living there and he did- Army style.  He and my aunt (who is German) quit using English and wouldn't respond to me when I spoke English.  So it was learn or have a very hungry and boring year.  At the time I thought he was being mean but now I know that is the BEST way to learn.  

I know a smattering of ASL.  

I used to be able to understand Spanish though I never spoke it.  We have a few ladies at work who speak Spanish and I am catching back up to understanding it.

I am tempted to move back in with my aunt and uncle and learn French this time.......


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> English and German, though my German is pretty rusty from disuse.  I lived there for a year 22 years ago.  I can still understand it well and can speak it if I have time to think about it.  My uncle is a translator for the army.  I asked him to help me learn while I was living there and he did- Army style.  He and my aunt (who is German) quit using English and wouldn't respond to me when I spoke English.  So it was learn or have a very hungry and boring year.  At the time I thought he was being mean but now I know that is the BEST way to learn.
> 
> I know a smattering of ASL.
> 
> ...


He he !


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

I know Cattle, Horse, Chicken, Dog and Cat, plus English.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

I know BYH !!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I know Cattle, Horse, Chicken, Dog and Cat, plus English.




I guess I should add some of those to my list too!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 24, 2011)

I am fluent in dog and english.

I know a little russian, a little german, some french, some spanish, some italian, and  some cherokee (but not enough to truly converse in any of those)


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 25, 2011)

I took Spanish I and Spanish II, but that was three years ago and TBH, I don't really remember any of it 

But I speak dog, cat, and sheep  (I am actually really good about reading sheep body language and figuring out what move they're going to pull next...they're so predictable )


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 25, 2011)

I speak Korean, French,  Edubabble, (what school district speak), Psychobabble (what school district psychologists speak), Medubabble (what doctors speak),  Legalease and Goat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 25, 2011)

I speak English, Dog and have become proficient in Rabbit.  

Know ASL, some Spanish (didn't retain much in HS, but did while homeschooling) French, German, Russian, Polish, Japanese.  

I think it's wonderful learning other languages.  When Henry was in CHOP, we met many doctors, nurses, students from many Countries.  They were all fascinated and very friendly, leaving Henry with new words of their language.  

K


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 25, 2011)

I can speak English, Spanish, Dog and some Cat.

I know ASL and can get by with some Romanian.

I can fake it with a little French and German.

I am learning British English and can almost understand them now.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 25, 2011)

I know a little German.... he's right over there.

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 26, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I know a little German.... he's right over there.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Nikki (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, chicken, english, spanish, japaneese


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## punk-a-doodle (Dec 29, 2011)

Just English.  I have a trouble with spoken languages due to hearing issues.  I'm hoping to study ASL because it is so visual, I might just be able to grasp it.  *Plus, I might be able to use it*    Eh?  Speak up.


----------



## punk-a-doodle (Dec 29, 2011)

> I know a little German.... he's right over there.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 30, 2011)

Haha, I absolutely speak English, Cat, and Dog. I am better with cat though, because my chattery Siamese keeps me fluent. 

I took Spanish for six years in Middle School to High School, and often understand it, but can't speak it very well. I did use it more often when I lived in Milwaukee, because of the large Spanish population that spoke English as well as I speak Spanish, hah. I was never very good at it even in AP Spanish since i can't THINK in Spanish, I think in English and translate in my head, which is slow. 

I lived in Japan for four years as a child. I can barely remember much though, only the basics, pronunciation, some grammatical rules, etc. But retaining enough knowledge past the basics? Nope! It did make me popular among people who like anime, since I could probably read the romanji and not pronounce it wrong (Sake is sah-key not SAKE as in RAKE aaaaaaaaarg!) 

I wish I'd learned German. My Dad is fluent, and always practices to remain fluent. He has friends in Germany from when he was an exchange student, and still talks to his exchange family (and visited them a couple of years ago, too). But he was never around when growing up and my brain was like a sponge for language knowledge. He was a career officer in the Navy though, not a deadbeat Dad


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 30, 2011)

English.  I understand, but do not speak, a little french and German and the one language I know for sure I do not speak as it is proven every day is GOAT!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I know:
Dog,Goat,Chicken, English and a bit of French and Latin ... I'm getting pretty fluent in goat yah know !!!!


----------

